
Ask HN: What ten high technologies are you most thankful for? - davidjnelson
I’d say in no particular order: the personal computer, the internet, google search, github, the world wide web, spotify, machine learning, web browsers, typescript, and react.
======
technobabble
In no particular order: Vaccines, indoor plumbing, the powered loom,
torrent/distributed file sharing, the bicycle.

Ten is a lot.

